# Winter Of Worst In 25 Years



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

National Weather Service says Winter of 2009-2010 Could Be Worst in 25 Years

With San Antonio getting into the lower 10's on Thursday -- something just ain't right...

Guess its time to figure out how that pink stuff finally works -- heck -- I wonder if they even have any of it in this area fo the state...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sure, it's cold, but I want snow too!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> National Weather Service says Winter of 2009-2010 Could Be Worst in 25 Years
> 
> With San Antonio getting into the lower 10's on Thursday -- something just ain't right...
> 
> Guess its time to figure out how that pink stuff finally works -- heck -- I wonder if they even have any of it in this area fo the state...


Thanks....this made my day. I enjoy the fact that you will finally have to winterize (and the fact it is not 80 degree there all "winter")


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

HA!!! Guess you will have to pay shipping charges for the pink stuff. So much for sunny Texas







Feel the wrath of Ol'Man winter.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Lmao


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

No sympathy here Ghosty. Its about time you had to move that selector switch to the heat mode.

John


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

johnp said:


> No sympathy here Ghosty. Its about time you had to move that selector switch to the heat mode.
> 
> John


Just looked and they are calling for 4-6" of white stuff here in Keokuk. We had the state high temp for today at 19. Over in western Iowa the low was -25! Next Monday is suppose to get to 20, a heat wave. If the Dodge would run, I would take off for AZ now if I also had the money and the vacation time.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Damned Global Warming!!!









Regards, Glenn


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

ain't payback a B****H?? but don't worry I'm sure you'll be camping and warm again before we are!!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

GlenninTexas said:


> Damned Global Warming!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes +25 out there right now


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

AKvagabond said:


> Damned Global Warming!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes +25 out there right now








[/quote]
there's something wrong when it's warmer in Alaska than it is in some places in Texas or even Florida!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

GlenninTexas said:


> Damned Global Warming!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2!
















It got up to +12 today - the warmest it's been in four days. We've been having lows at -5 to -10. Now 4-6 inches of snow tomorrow, on top of the 8-10 inches we've got on the ground. Then back down into the deep-freeze again!

Think *S-P-R-I-N-G* !

Mike


----------



## crawgator (Sep 16, 2007)

we are looking into this winterizing thing too and I am not liking it. four days close to or below freezing can i just pull it home and keep the heater running to not let it freeze????? otherwise like ghosty we have to learn to use the pink stuff.


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

I refuse to buy any pink stuff...I'm just going to go out and turn the heat on for the night...AGAIN!!! This is just not right!!!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Jimmie said:


> I refuse to buy any pink stuff...I'm just going to go out and turn the heat on for the night...AGAIN!!! This is just not right!!!


IMO, all you folks down south need to do for this cold snap headed your way is to drain the water heater, all the lines (low point drains), tanks, open all faucets, and empty your pantries of anything that can freeze and break (canned goods, water/soda bottles, etc). Wouldn't hurt to blow the lines out, either. And don't forget any outdoor sinks or showers, the shower head in the bathroom, flush the toilet, and so on. If it was me, I wouldn't bother with anti-freeze. It won't stay cold for long.

Again, just my opinion.

Mike


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

To all of my friends who are chillin': remember that when you watch to BCS Championship game from Pasadena, the 70° kick-off temperature and the glorious sunset skies are all a Hollywood illusion. It even colder in Southern California than anywhere else in the country. And no, you didn't see me driving top down today with the air conditioner on -- that just someone spreading lies about me.


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah man, 11° this morning. Expecting more snow here in the mountains of Virginia.
Trickle chargers on the Outback, motorcycle, both Cub Cadets, IS350, & big 'D'.
Isn't it like 74 or 73 days till spring ?


----------



## crawgator (Sep 16, 2007)

All water is now drained from the BigHorn. I hope all goes well. Stay warm out there.


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

We are even having unheard of lows in SC. Its been getting down in the teens all week..





















I dont know how those of you living way up north can take it... We had to even find some of the pink stuff to put in the Outback.. Soo ready for spring...


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Just heard the morning that the long range forecast for the Midwest is low temp. and a lot of snow for Jan. and Feb. I don't know about March.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Woo Hoo!!! The snow is finally here!!!









Sorry Guys, but I enjoy it. We like Snowshoeing and Cross Country Skiing and there's nothing like some fresh snow.









Plus, I acutally got to use the 4WD on the way home today for the first time this season.


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Scoutr2 said:


> I refuse to buy any pink stuff...I'm just going to go out and turn the heat on for the night...AGAIN!!! This is just not right!!!


IMO, all you folks down south need to do for this cold snap headed your way is to drain the water heater, all the lines (low point drains), tanks, open all faucets, and empty your pantries of anything that can freeze and break (canned goods, water/soda bottles, etc). Wouldn't hurt to blow the lines out, either. And don't forget any outdoor sinks or showers, the shower head in the bathroom, flush the toilet, and so on. If it was me, I wouldn't bother with anti-freeze. It won't stay cold for long.

Again, just my opinion.

Mike
[/quote]
Don't forget the Outdoor Camper Kitchen... if you don't get antifeeze there too it could crack the fauet internally.

It's so easy: Just hook that clear line that came with the OB to the suction side of the pump put the other end into the pink stuff and turn on the pump; make sure you get it to the shower, sink, toilet, Kitchen sink outside sink & shower and to the water heater after you've drained it. you dont need to fill it just get enough in it to be sure it has a 1/2 gallon or so.
It could be worse: Next week I have to pump 1100 gallons of pure polypropolyene glycol into the air conditioning system of a local middle school; now that winterizing. 
Eric

Dont forget to drain all your holding tanks


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

What clear line?......It is so much easier to just go out and turn the heater on for a couple of days


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Jimmie said:


> What clear line?......It is so much easier to just go out and turn the heater on for a couple of days


I thought all OB's came with a winterizing kit, which included a 4' long hose with a fitting on the end to hook to the suction side of the pump...
Eric


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Snow and freezing rain here tonight. Good thing tomorrow is Saturday cuz they close the schools if a flake falls.


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

Just Add Dirt said:


> What clear line?......It is so much easier to just go out and turn the heater on for a couple of days


I thought all OB's came with a winterizing kit, which included a 4' long hose with a fitting on the end to hook to the suction side of the pump...
Eric
[/quote]

Nope...I think I got ripped off!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

My OB didn't come with one, but a trip to Camping World fixed that!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

No "included" hose with mine. I just blow out the lines with my compressor.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> No "included" hose with mine. I just blow out the lines with my compressor.


But no more than about 30 psi.

Mike


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Scoutr2 said:


> No "included" hose with mine. I just blow out the lines with my compressor.


But no more than about 30 psi.

Mike
[/quote]

Ive always used 60 at the guage. Then I use a 50 foot hose. So its prolly, heck who knows, 45-50psi. Always worked great.

Carey


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

We're in Montgomery, AL right now and it's a bit nippy out. Last night got down to 18 and tonight is supposed to get down to 16. That's pretty cold when you only have 2" of insulation between you and the elements. I have opened the panel that leads to the basement area of the rv, drained the hot water, and pulled the low point plugs.

I have 2 ceramic heaters going full-bore and they are keeping the rig about 45 degrees above ambient (even with the basement panel open). I have the gas heater set for 70 and it doesn't come on until about 4 in the morning. Believe this is the coldest weather we have camped in and it's not to bad. That having been said, I'm darned glad this cold snap is about over.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

It was 13 degrees at 6 am Saturday morning here outside Austin. I went out and got in the hot tub. What a way to start the day ;^).
Dropped to 10 by 7:30am.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

We hit Zero here around 5 am. It was up to 10 by 8:00. I hear a heat wave is coming!!! Everyone hang in there.


----------

